# Looking for Ideas on Table Saw Extension Wings



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I am looking for ideas on adding extension wings to my craftsman table saw (model 113.29943). When I bought it used, it didn't come with extension wings and I soon realized their importance so I started looking for those cast iron web wings. But a set of two wings would have cost me much more than I paid for the saw itself, so I dropped the idea. Then recently I came across a few posts here, where people added plywood or melamine boards as extensions. I really like the idea and have been thinking about doing the same using 3/4" melamine. The one problem I still can't figure out in my head, is how to attach the 3/4" melamine boards to the sides of the saw.

So I have the following questions I need help with:

1- Is melamine good material to use? If not, what else would you recommend?

2- What is the best way to attach the melamine "wings" to the side of the saw? Any pictures or links you can point me to?

3- Any alternate ideas I should look at, that are easier and/or cheaper?

4- I am also planning on upgrading from stock fence to Delta T2; what should be the order of execution (wings first and then the fence or the other way around)?

I will highly appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think you'll be able to support the wings well enough that they won't sag. Even if you can, the whole saw will tip over way too easily. I have a newer Crapsman with slide out extensions, they sag badly and I have to be very careful not to turn it over. Most of the guys build a cabinet with a recess to hold the saw level with the cabinet top. You'll have to remove the legs, but you can build it as big as you have room for. I used to have an older one like yours, I built two tables with 4×8 sheets of plywood for tops. I hung the saw between them on sink brackets to hold the legs just off the ground. It made an h-shape with big in-feed and out-feed tables. I could easily throw a full sheet on top and walk it through. I could lift it off the brackets and still have a portable saw. It worked great until I wore out the saw, I can't do it with the saw I have now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I suggest (also) to build a cabinet if you want wings on an older Craftsman that doesn't currently have them. With a cabinet, you can make sure it is stable, make them pretty much out of anything you wish since they'll be well supported, and if you like, add casters to the body and make it more mobile.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Take a look at my old Craftsman t.s. that I refurbished about 2 years ago. I built a saw cabinet, and replaced the old metal "diamond" wings with laminated MDF….it works just fine….take a look at my blog "A new look for an old workhorse", and I think it will give you an idea of what you're looking for…..carry on…


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all, for the valuable info. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of building a cabinet. I don't like the metal stand the saw currently has anyways.

Rick: I really like how you built your cabinet. Can you please post a few close-up shots of how the extensions are attached to the saw? also, the supports at the end of the extension wings; are they screwed into the top of left and right cabinets?

Thanks!


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I did this as a router extension.
Glue up 2 pieces of MDF so your wing it 1 1/2 inches thick. Top it with laminate. I would suggest attaching a 3/4 inch wood on the edges for looks and protection. I used some scrap I had in the shop. On the attachment edge of the wing I used a Forstner bit to drill a bolt head access hole. With a chisel flatten the rounded section closest to the attachment edge for a bolt head and flat washer as it goes through the hole to the table saw top.

I used contact cement to attach both pieces. Of course Use the same cement to attach the laminate top.
Regular wood glue to attach the edge banding

I installed a Ryobi 3.5HP router in the assembly, think heavy. I never had a problem with the strength of the wing. My table saw had 2 wheels on one side and you tilted the opposite wing to move the saw I used the MDF wing to tilt the saw.

Dave


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

It can be done and still be stable. I used
3/4 oak (2 pieces laminated ) & a old
router table for my extensions and my
HF dust collector base to mount it on


----------

